# How do you shrimp out a tank.



## jshill103 (Dec 15, 2012)

Java or Xmas moss.. java fern are low tech anubias. You could put a prefilter sponge on your hob. Shrimp don't really care about substrate. Just don't overfeed.buy 10 or so cherries a nd a month later you'll have a bunch..


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What kind of light fixture is it? What type of bulbs?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Your HOB is fine. i have a 20l shrimp tank with a HOB, Eco, and T5no light and things are going great!


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> What kind of light fixture is it? What type of bulbs?


Standard t8 single. It is a 6700k ?watts.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Low tech? Just do some anubias and moss. Shrimps go nuts for moss, and in reality thats all you really need. I use an aquaclear on my 20long shrimp, I also use a sponge filter too... they love picking at the sponge. your light should be sufficient for low tech, especially if its just mosses.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

take a look at the first post in this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=176557

sponge filters can be driven by a canister, HOB or an airstone.

just keep parameters stable.


This is a very successful shrimptank of mine, low light and a bunch of plants.










I even planted the HOB:









now is housing CRS,CBS, YELLOW NEOS, OEBTs.... looks more populated than in the pictures.

plants are blyxa, rotalas, hygro pinatiffida, anubias, etc... 
Substrate is akadama DRL
Filters is an HOB and an eheim 2213 driving a DIY UGF
yamaya rocks
NO heater.

TDS 350
PH 7.5
KH dunno but i guess high, I use crushed coral
GH 14
dry ferts
non co2


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank bro I think I'll rig up a sponge filter to the hob as a pre filter. 

What sponge filters are good.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Fluval has a cheap and good one.










zzrguy said:


> Thank bro I think I'll rig up a sponge filter to the hob as a pre filter.
> 
> What sponge filters are good.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

That just slide on or need to be zip tied.

Your tank looks sweet by the way


----------



## andygold (Dec 26, 2012)

*pejerry*...What kind of tank is that in your pics?


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

You can use a nylon stocking as well for the filter intake. That's what I use (black one), and the shrimp hang out on there all the time eating away. And moss is a MUST for shrimp tanks. Cholla wood is awesome too.


----------



## Antdim (Dec 21, 2012)

Shloken38, I see you use the stocking on the filter too. How long does it last? doesn't it fall appart after awhile? 

Also a side note - my CRS seem to eat more from the driftwood than my moss. i wish they would clean up that moss, darn it!


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

The stockings have been on my 2 filters in that tank for at least 6 months so far. They are still in perfect shape. I use black......they blend in perfect. The shrimp are always munching off them too.

You might not have biofilm on your moss. I'm not sure how much algae each type of shrimp eats. I know my red cherries hang out in the moss all the time.


----------

